# I've got no chance... have I?



## WrongIslander (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm a 27 year old student who has suffered from debilitating health problems but now am getting myself sorted. I have no children nor spouse and I have lived in the U.K all my life. Both of my parents are from the U.K and the closest link I have to the U.S/Canada are Uncles, Aunties and Cousins.

I've worked on and off (due to the illness) for the NHS for 2 years now and I am currently a student studying for a sports degree. 

I am basically looking to get myself over to the states and work but for no more than 6 months to a year. I love everything about America, the history, the politics, the real people I've met, the sports (hence my name as all my sports teams hail from N.Y and 1 (the Islanders) from Long Island. 

I just want to get some experience and regular work away from where I am for personal reasons but that isn't nearly the full story as anyone who will tell you basicaly is convinced I should have been born in N.Y. 

I'm only at the information and exploration stage at the moment. I am looking more about in a years time probably before I go over because I want to have some financial stability before I get there.


Potential Skeletons

* Have you ever been arrested for anything, anywhere? Yes. Drunk and disorderley (although I was not disorderley but that is another story) in England. I paid a fine because of the way the bent system of law works which basically stated if I was found guilty then I would have had a criminal record and this was not something I was willing to risk. 

* Do you suffer from a serious communicable disease? No.

* Do you suffer from a mental disorder? I did suffer from depression but that is under control now though I still take medication.

* Have you ever broken the terms of any previous visit to the US? No. 

* Do you any connections whatsoever with countries the US might consider as terrorist in nature? No. (I'd love to see someone answer yes to that or ... yes I am secretly Osama Bin Laden)

Hope this is set out properly as I did bother to read the rules. 

Thank you for any help it is much appreciated. 

Go Mets, Islanders, Knicks, Jets and Notre Dame. :clap2:


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Beyond being single, you list nothing that would suggest to me you have a hope. Perhaps sport science might open up some employment sponsorship opportunities after you've made your mark and got some experience under your belt. On the bright side, though, the US is not the place to be if you are ill.

Amazing how many Brits have spent time with their relatives in Pakistan or others. They are going to expect a long wait in limbo for any visa. It's known as "administrative processing" and once they put you in it, you can be stuck in there for a long time.


----------



## WrongIslander (Jan 3, 2010)

Who knew being single was such an advantage? 

Seriously though, are there any work abroad programs that have cropped up on here, obviously not long term just seasonal or whatever. I'd like to do some charity work and make a difference but realistically I'm just not stable enough financially to do that at the moment though if I put some money away that would certainly be something I'd look in to. It's the experience more than anything.

I'd be happy to work to live for a while, in fact that's kind of the point. I know I can make more over here but it's not about the money.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

WrongIslander said:


> Who knew being single was such an advantage?
> 
> Seriously though, are there any work abroad programs that have cropped up on here, obviously not long term just seasonal or whatever. I'd like to do some charity work and make a difference but realistically I'm just not stable enough financially to do that at the moment though if I put some money away that would certainly be something I'd look in to. It's the experience more than anything.
> 
> I'd be happy to work to live for a while, in fact that's kind of the point. I know I can make more over here but it's not about the money.


BUNAC would be your next sensible point of call.


----------

